# need inspiration for table runners



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I really enjoyed last year's sew-along for the table runner. Anybody have some cute patterns for something similar? I want to make a couple for summer and need to get the creative juices flowing. Thought about doing something in red, white, and blue, but am leaning towards black and bold or summer florals. Any ideas?


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

https://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=summer table runners


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I really like the triangle frenzy style - very easy but you do need fabric that will work for it.

https://www.google.com/search?q=tri...-pogSX94CQBA&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg&biw=1284&bih=611

Kind of funny, I was scrolling down and found a picture of one I made.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Macy I love that pattern--it looks really great! was it hard--it looks complicated.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

They are very easy - it's all in selecting a fabric with "rows". It's just large triangles that you sew together. 

Though if you wanted, you could cut strips to sew together to create your own Row Fabric, and then cut the triangles.


----------



## catinhat (Aug 26, 2010)

The color scheme you described makes me think of Mary Englebreit and Debbie Mumm...but mostly Englebreit. You might search for free patterns of hers. 

I like to do applique for projects like this, because it's easier to piece a background and then add the flowers over top.


----------

